# Noah to join Rose in New York on a 4-year/$72 million deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Joakim Noah and the New York Knicks are nearing agreement on a four-year deal worth $72 million, league sources told ESPN's Chris Broussard.
> 
> Noah will meet with the Knicks on Friday in Orlando, Florida, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-york-knicks-agreement-4-year-72-million-deal


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Well everyone saw it coming when he went to see Rose in new york. I hope he plays well after the injury


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It appears like Rose has done everything in his power to recruit Eric Gordon to join this 2012 All-Star team as well. I personally believe that just keeping Afflalo makes more sense for them... unless they bring in EG as a combo bench guard.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rather do this than Dwight but 4 years is less than idea.

Afflalo is bad.


----------

